
Playing with a Rubik's Cube by Permutations - taeric
http://taeric.github.io/cube-permutations-1.html
======
taeric
Posting this in the hopes that someone finds the 2d cube at the end as
mesmerizing as I do.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, as well. I have found that I don't
really know where to solicit feedback on something I write in somewhat
leisure, but had fun doing and would like to make as decently as I can.

